# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Komplimentet qe duan te degjojne femrat

## Hyllien

(Nga gazeta turke Milliyet)
Sipas nje ankete te bere nga gazeta Elle ne Gjermani femrat presin me teper komplimete se meshkujt (_nuk eshte habi_). 62 % e 500 femrave qe more n pjse u ankuas ne meshkujt bejne komplimente shume rralle. Sipas tyre meshkujt e kane te veshtire te bejne komplimente, por nese i ndihmon pak mund te kene permiresime  :ngerdheshje: 

Disa nga komplimentet qe femrat do te donin te degjonin me teper jane:


*Po te mos ekzistoje do doja te te shpikja* (_njerezit shpikin dhe ngjera te demshme ndonjehere_ )

*A mund ta fusesh pak gishtin ne kafe se paska mbaruar sheqeri.* _(... e bukur fare kjo_)

*Je zbukuruar edhe me teper nga koha qe te kam njohur* (_zakonisht ndodh e kunderta_)

*Ti gatuan me mire se nena ime*. (_xhelozi kjo, shume rralle e vertete_)

*S'kam pare njeri te hekurose kaq seksi sa ty* 

*Nje moment pa ty, me duket pafundesi* (_bejin vete komentet_ )

_Mua me duken pak si te shtirura keto. Me duket gjithashtu pa kuptim te bej kompliment nese me te vertete nuk e mendoj. per me teper nuk kam pse ta them çdo gje qe mendoj, apo jo? Me mire pak fjale te bukura por qe me te vertete i mendon them une. Po mesa duket femrat (te pakten keto Gjermanet) nuk mendojne keshtu. E forta eshte se sipas tyre, meshkujt duhet tu mesosh te bejne komplimente se nuk marrin vesh, jo se nuk duan. Eh bela kjo pune._

----------


## ALBA

> _Mua me duken pak si te shtirura keto. Me duket gjithashtu pa kuptim te bej kompliment nese me te vertete nuk e mendoj. per me teper nuk kam pse ta them çdo gje qe mendoj, apo jo? ._


Mendoj se pikerisht prandaj quhen koplimente , sepse ne shumicen e rasteve keto perdoren vetem per te perkedhelur sedren e meshkujve apo te femrave . Mendoj qe njerez qe nxjerrin koplimente nga goja e tyre  edhe pse i mendojn ato , pa i ndjere me shpirt , jane vetem njerez egoiste  dhe lajkatar .

Alba

----------


## ChuChu

> Nje moment pa ty, me duket pafundesi (bejin vete komentet )


Komplimenta te gjithe duan te degjojne , here pas here si femrat por mos lejme dhe meshkujt menjane ... ehh kush nuk do te degjoje fjale te embla dhe plot dashuri .

SuiG 

nga ato komplimentat me lart vec kjo me pelqeu .. te tjerat me mire mos mi thone , mbajini per vete (lol )

----------


## Hyllien

Mire pra, ketu mund te shkruani dhe komplimeta te tjere qe do te kishit qejf ti degjonit. Megjithese pastaj sikur u humbet vlera. 
Me duket se duhet ti shpikim ne meshkujt. 
Tani jo se nuk dime, po nuk duam vete.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

SG,

Komplimentet per femrat sidomos, por per kedo, me te bukura jane ato te sinqertat dhe qe burojne nga momenti. Personi qe i merr di edhe ti vleresoje dhe t'ia lumturoje momentin  :buzeqeshje: 

Psh, nje kompliment qe vertet do ja beja nje femre eshte :

*- Ne kete bote, ku cdo gje po ndrron kah, eshte fat te te gjesh ty, qe je vertet femer.*

----------


## ChuChu

> Megjithese pastaj sikur u humbet vlera. 
> Me duket se duhet ti shpikim ne meshkujt.


Tamam !!

Komplimentet duhet te vine nga thellesia e zemres , nese nuk i ndjen me mire Hesht , mos thuaj asgje .

Me shume do e vleresoja nese ato komplimenta vine  spontanisht   ne nje situate te caktuar gezimi , melankolie , apo qefi , kenaqesie   :buzeqeshje: 

Megjithate ja po e them nje qe do me pelqente ta degjoja ne mengjes dreke , darke  :
(lol )

*Ti i jep jetes sime Kuptim , Jete !!*

----------


## nausika

> *S'kam pare njeri te hekurose kaq seksi sa ty* 
> 
> [/I]


Me fal por kjo e hekurosjes nuk eshte kompliment per femra por per meshkuj  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: 


komplimenti me i bukur qe me kane bere:

Sa here qe te sjell ne mendje, me ben zemren te buzeqesh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## diikush

"You're the One!".......................  
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## helene

> Me duket se duhet ti shpikim ne meshkujt. 
> Tani jo se nuk dime, po nuk duam vete.


ketu eshte problemi :perqeshje:  , nga do duket ndryshimi, kur do dhe kur s'do?? 
tamam nga fjalet qe thua, ato qe normalisht s'te behet ti thuash :perqeshje:

----------


## Jamarber

Un do i shprehesha nje femre po te jem i dashuruar me te:
Qenja jote me ben te kuptoj perse jetoj...

----------


## Del Monako

> Me fal por kjo e hekurosjes nuk eshte kompliment per femra por per meshkuj 
> 
> 
> komplimenti me i bukur qe me kane bere:
> 
> Sa here qe te sjell ne mendje, me ben zemren te buzeqesh



Te bej une nji kompliment ty. 

"Sa here te sjell nder mendie, me vje kutia shahut rreth e perqark kokes"

Nji kshu.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Del Monako

> Un do i shprehesha nje femre po te jem i dashuruar me te:
> *Qenja* jote me ben te kuptoj perse jetoj...



Qenia* lale se e bone si qen rrace ate te shkreten. 

Edhe shume e pergjithshme me duket. Te gjithe e bejn ate kompliment. Gjej nji tjeter pak me me ngjyra.

----------


## helene

Une vertete kam zemer te madhe, po dhe ti je aq e madhe sa e mbush zemren time  :perqeshje: 

mah ky mu kujtua tani :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dito

Gjithsesi eshte bukur te te bejne komplimenta pavarsisht nga qellimi final i komplimentit.

Dito.

----------


## shitesi

Sa te bukur e ke gjoksin, me shkatrrove fare

----------


## Fiona

Amon ca teme...po dmth, une doja qe i dashuri im te me thoshte qe ngjaj mire, te pakten kur jam dressed up or something (uffff...sa me zor i ka keto komplimentet).  S'eshte aq e veshtire!!!

----------


## nausika

> Te bej une nji kompliment ty. 
> 
> "Sa here te sjell nder mendie, me vje kutia shahut rreth e perqark kokes"
> 
> Nji kshu.



ahahaha...ky eshte komplimenti me i bukur qe me kane bere ne boten virtuale  :perqeshje:  :perqeshje:  :perqeshje: 

Do luajme patjeter prape qe ta zbukurosh cikes me shume komplimentin  :shkelje syri:

----------


## nausika

> Sa te bukur e ke gjoksin, me shkatrrove fare



nuk na the, ca ndodhi me pas  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shitesi

> nuk na the, ca ndodhi me pas


Ajo iku te konkuroj te mis shqiperia dhe se pash me :ngerdheshje:

----------


## nausika

> Ajo iku te konkuroj te mis shqiperia dhe se pash me


mend per here tjeter atere. Komplimentat sherbejne per ta mbajtur zogun afer dhe jo ta bejne te te fluturoje  :perqeshje: .

----------

